# How do you remove eye makeup from the lash line and tear duct?



## Indigowaters (Aug 2, 2006)

How do you remove eye makeup from the lash line and tear duct?


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 3, 2006)

gently.

i've never had problems with sensitive eyes, luckily, but the trick is to go slow, and be careful not to further spread the makeup. i use a variety of things to take makeup off. mac wipes have always been a favorite, just because they are SO convenient, and can travel with me. they smell good, dissolve long-wearing makeup, and don't hurt my eyes or skin. secondly, there's nothing better than the good old warm, clean, fluffy washcloth. seriously, just plain warm water and a washcloth is great for gently removing makeup. last, there are these things i found at CVS drugstore that are like, Q-tips, with eye makeup remover in the wand part. you snap off one of the cotton "tips", the fluid drains to the other tip, and they're just these amazing, disposable makeup remover swabs. great for taking off detailed makeup, or cleaning up eyeliner or mascara mistakes. plus, they're individually wrapped, and you get like, 75 for $4.


----------



## lara (Aug 3, 2006)

For the lashline, waterline and tear duct, you can't go past a Q-Tip soaked in warm water. I avoid putting make-up solvents near the eye itself as much as possible, but gently patting away any product with warm water works a treat.

Be careful with the tear duct, though, both putting make-up over it and removing make-up - it can block quite easily, which is _intensely _painful and usually requires a.) a visit to the doctors and b.) the prospect of said doctor threading a needle into your tear duct. Just an FYI.


----------



## ben (Aug 3, 2006)

warm water, tear-free baby shampoo and Q-tips (not the genaric brand, they're not fluffy enough!)


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_ b.) the prospect of said doctor threading a needle into your tear duct. Just an FYI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Um! OUCH?>!?!?!


that sounds ridiculously painful...........


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

For liner on my outer lashlines, I use a round Make-Offs brand pad folded in half with a few squirts of MAC's Cleanse-Off Oil. I use the mindline crease of the pad to get in tight spaces and gently scrub off stubborn fluidline. 

For the waterline and tear duct, I do exactly as Lara said - a Q-Tip with a bit of warm water - I usually use water with a bit of salt. This is more time consuming, hence I rarely wear liner on the waterline.

After all that, I wash my face with a foaming cleanser, and gently rub my fingers over my closed eyes. This helps to remove the Cleanse-Off Oil and excess liner, which has been softened at this point by the oil.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 3, 2006)

So is it even necessary to wear liner on the waterline? I’ve never tried it but I see a lot of people doing it. Does it make or break the look?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_So is it even necessary to wear liner on the waterline? I’ve never tried it but I see a lot of people doing it. Does it make or break the look?_

 
wearing liner on your waterline can cause permanant discoloration of the tearduct. it is not reccomended. personally i find it gross and i hate when people do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus it makes black eye boogers.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 4, 2006)

lara said:
			
		

> For the lashline, waterline and tear duct, you can't go past a Q-Tip soaked in warm water.


----------



## bebs (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_So is it even necessary to wear liner on the waterline? I’ve never tried it but I see a lot of people doing it. Does it make or break the look?_

 
.. I dont know if its necessary or not, I honestly do it alot that or right below the waterline in a powder (eyeshadow or pigment, nothing else well stay on) I like the way it looks 

and for taking it off.. I just do the same thing with a q-tip and water.. sometimes needing a little bit of remover but thats about it


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_So is it even necessary to wear liner on the waterline? I’ve never tried it but I see a lot of people doing it. Does it make or break the look?_

 
I would love to find a liner than stays well enough on my waterline, but I'm not trying very hard to find one that does.  I like my tightlining so far, it's worked for me, and I think I'd scare all the church people I work with if I started with the waterline!

I think it adds more intensity and sexiness, but that can be added through personality and carrying yourself well too.  I can live until I retire and beyond without having lined my waterline once.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

i soak a q-tip in mac pro eye makeup remover. i wear contact lenses too and it doesnt bother my eyes at all.


----------



## meagannn (Aug 16, 2006)

I use these little eyemakeup remover wipes called 'Eye Scrub'... they're made by some optical company. They are little single-use wipes that lather up and you wipe them over your eyes. theres really no "scrubbing" involved haha! I found them at Wal-Greens, in the optical section of the pharmacy.

they are the only thing I have found that will remove eyemakeup (even waterproof) without having that oily-eyed sensation that alot of eye makeup removers give me (IE, cliniques take the day off) or that doesn't burn. i always manage to get cloudy eyes and well, thats no fun. not safe, either, im sure. 

but i am very careful, like other girls said alot of times i have to use a wet q-tip to get in the tear duct because I am afraid of damaging my eye!

hth!


----------

